#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Underlinux Firmware

## infect

Como o outro post ta muito grande, vamos começar outro mais restrito ao desenvolvimento do nosso firmware.

Administradores, por favor, tornem este tópico fixo.

É com prazer que eu anuncio que chegou minha plaquinha rtl8186 (KODAMA KOD-770) cobaia. depois de muito sofrer achei a porta serial dela.
Caso queiram saber onde é:
Conector J1, nesta bridge não veio o conector, só o lugar para soldar fios e eu o fiz.

é o seguinte, na placa vai estar assim:
J1
-------------------
0| 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------
1 2 3 4 5 6 --> numeração dos pinos.

O pino 1 é 'isolado' dos demais 

pino 4 RX
pino 5 TX
pino 6 GND (Terra)

Eis as informações de boot:
----------------------------------------------------------------
UART1 output test ok
Uart init
mfid=00000089 devid=000088c3
Found 1 x 2M flash memory

---RealTek(RTL8186)at 2005.04.22-12:14+0800 version 1.3b [32bit](180MHz)
no sys signature at 00010000!
Jump to image start=0x80800000...
early printk enabled 
Determined physical RAM map:
memory: 01000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
Initial ramdisk at: 0x801ad000 (5099520 bytes)
On node 0 totalpages: 4096
zone(0): 4096 pages.
zone(1): 0 pages.
zone(2): 0 pages.
Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram console=0 ramdisk_start=0 single
Calibrating delay loop... 179.40 BogoMIPS
Memory: 9260k/16384k available (1505k kernel code, 7124k reserved, 5108k data, 64k init, 0k highmem)
Dentry-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
Page-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
check_wait... unavailable.
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
Initializing RT netlink socket
Starting kswapd
Dummy keyboard driver installed.
pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured
Serial driver version 6.02 (2003-03-12) with no serial options enabled
ttyS00 at 0x00c3 (irq = 3) is a rtl_uart1
state->flags=00000000
Realtek GPIO Driver for Flash Reload Default
block: 64 slots per queue, batch=16
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 5000K size 1024 blocksize
PPP generic driver version 2.4.1
PPP MPPE Compression module registered
RealTek Nor-Type Flash System Driver. (C) 2002 RealTek Corp.
Found 1 x 2M Byte Intel TE28F160C3
flash: init complete (31), size 2048(KB) blks 1024 hs 512
RTL8180/RTL8185 driver version 1.7 (2005-05-13)
8186NIC Ethernet driver v0.0.2 (Jan 30, 2004)
eth0: RTL8186-NIC at 0xbd200000, 00:01:02:03:04:05, IRQ 4
eth1: RTL8186-NIC at 0xbd300000, 04:05:06:07:08:09, IRQ 5
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 1024 bind 2048)
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (128 buckets, 1024 max) - 312 bytes per conntrack
PPTP netfilter connection tracking: registered
PPTP netfilter NAT helper: registered
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
NET4: Ethernet Bridge 008 for NET4.0
RAMDISK: ext2 filesystem found at block 0
RAMDISK: Loading 4980 blocks [1 disk] into ram disk... done.
Freeing initrd memory: 4980k freed
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
mount /proc file system ok!
init started: BusyBox v1.01 (2005.11.23-17:50+0000) multi-call binary

BusyBox v1.01 (2005.11.23-17:50+0000) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

running get mode
will read: 18360 bytes 
etc restaurado
LAN=eth0, LAN2=eth1, WAN=wlan0
Limpando regras de QoS
Iniciando sistema
killall: pppoe-relay: no process killed
killall: dhcrelay: no process killed
killall: pptp.sh: no process killed
killall: pppoe.sh: no process killed
Initialize wlan0 interface
Ajustando Tx power em 18 dbm...
Setup BRIDGE interface
killall: syslogd: no process killed
killall: klogd: no process killed
SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device
bridge br0 doesn't exist; can't delete it
Setup bridge...
device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
eth0 :Stick Out Tongue: hy is 8305
route: SIOC[ADD|DEL]RT: No such process
device eth1 entered promiscuous mode
eth1 :Stick Out Tongue: hy is 8305
route: SIOC[ADD|DEL]RT: No such process
device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode
route: SIOC[ADD|DEL]RT: No such process
br0: port 3(wlan0) entering listening state
br0: port 2(eth1) entering listening state
br0: port 3(wlan0) entering learning state
br0: port 3(wlan0) entering forwarding state
br0: topology change detected, propagating
br0: port 1(eth0) entering listening state
br0: port 2(eth1) entering learning state
br0: port 2(eth1) entering forwarding state
br0: topology change detected, propagating
br0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state
br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state
br0: topology change detected, propagating
route: SIOC[ADD|DEL]RT: No such process
route: SIOC[ADD|DEL]RT: No such process
route: SIOC[ADD|DEL]RT: No such process
/bin/wlanapp.sh: 1: autoconf: not found
kill: Could not kill pid '567': No such process
IEEE 802.11f (IAPP) using interface br0 (v1.6)
Setup Firewall
Auto-Discovery (ver 1.01) 
killall: watchdog.sh: no process killed
Usando RSA key existente
[729] Jan 01 00:00:24 Running in background
Iniciando Crond
Jan 1 00:00:24 crond[735]: crond 2.3.2 dillon, started, log level 8


Iniciando Servidor Web
#

Agora é só seguir igual fazem nas ovislink da vida.

Bem , agora é hora de colocar meu kernel para funcionar.
Desejem-me sorte.

----------


## D3X73R

Olá Galera.

Descobri por acaso o tópico onde vocês estavam querendo fazer um firmware para o rtl8186, e gostaria de me colocar a disposição para qualquer coisa. Baixei o SDK, mas um problema na compilação não me deixa ir para frente - parece que alguém já passou por isso.

../../libpcap-0.7.2/libpcap.a(gencode.o)(.text+0x474): In function `pcap_compile
':
: undefined reference to `pcap_parse'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [pppd] Error 1

se alguém souber como contornar, me dê um toque.

Vou continuar tentando.

----------


## vitort

cara, entra no .. delete o diretorio ../APP/pppt... isso resolve o teu problema...

----------


## jbl

Bom dia Infect,

Por favor, me passe maiores informações sobre o cabo utilizado. Como postado no antigo post, consegui compilar o kernel e fiz o upload pro Ovislink WL-5460AP, depois do reboot não acesso mais o equipamento, fica só com a lux do status vermelha... Só com este cabo já é possível a recuperação? Agredeço deste já... Recuperando esse cara com sucesso, não terei dó em testar firmware alternativos compilados.

Jefferson
Internexxus Tecnológica

----------


## infect

jbl desculpe a demora, devo uma explicação a todos do meu desaparecimento mas estou atolado em trabalho no início deste ano. de quebra pifei minha kod 770 sobrescrevendo o boot code  :Frown: 

anota meu msn q eu te passo o jpg do cabo serial, eu q não tenho aki senão já postava [email protected]

no seu caso um cabo serial resolve, mas no meu caso só o JTAG.

passarei maiores detalhes mais para a frente
abraço moçada.

----------


## tecpimenta

E ai Galera.. blZ?
Como anda... o Firmware??? tah pronto? tem para EDIMAX 7209? alguem tem um post.. como fazer o cabo.. preciso de informações.. meu msn... é: [email protected]

Valew.. ai.. galerinha.. abração!

Fernando

----------


## leosimas

Olá pessoal gostei muito da iniciastiva!! eu topo em ajudar na parte grafica, trabalho com web e programação em php e mysql ! acho que o mysql nao vai precisar mais o php e interface grafica eu posso me virar  :Evil:  [email protected]

----------


## dudubroering

:mrgreen:

espero ser útil também...... trabalho com programação em php e trabalho na mesma empresa do leosimas, aí fica mais fácil para agente ir desenvolvendo junto......

[email protected]

----------


## xbrain

compilei rtl-11G ele me gerou um firmware 11gfw-1.1.bin e agora como faço pra gravar no Kodama ?

Já estou fazendo o meu cabo jtag mas ainda não ta pronto... mas da pra atualizar sem usar ele ?

Alguem conseguiu gravar o kodama com sucesso ?

Mesmo se der errado e o firmware não iniciar o kodama eu posso recupera-lo com o cabo jtag?

Socorro!!!!!!!!!! shocked

o Firmware q gerei foi esse se alguem quiser testar esteja a vontade mas eu não e responsabilizo pois nem mesmo eu testei http://200.170.186.137/11gfw-1.1.bin

----------


## infect

olha
JTAG não é o cabo serial, é uma interface de programação q eu preciso pra rescuscitar a minha kodama.

só q acho q foi vacilo meu. assim q liberar um projeto q tou com ele vo voltar a mecher na kodama.

----------


## Alexandre Correa

infected... 

sabe como usar o jtag ?

estou com 2 ap´s paradas aqui com o boot loader estragado... soh com jtag pra resolver...

sds.

Alexandre Correa
Onda Internet
www.ondainternet.com.br

----------


## xbrain

então quer dizer q posso solda um cabo de mouse no TX RX e gnd e já vou acessar o kodama ?

O cabo jtag eu consigo acessar via hyperterminal mesmo com o kodama ferrado, o kodama precisa estar energizado pois o jtag tem alimentação externa ?

tambem consegui compilar o SDK vai aqui o passo a passo q eu tive q fazer pra chegar até o final 

1. Copy 'gcc333.tar.gz' to a file directory /usr/local/ on a Linux PC.
2. Type 'tar zxvf gcc333.tar.gz' to extract the package.
3. Add the toolchain path
export PATH=/usr/local/gcc333/lexra-nnop-v5/bin:$PATH
(Depois dessa parte não se pode mais fechar o terminal pois se vc fechar vai ter q digitar o comando acima de novo)


1. Copy 'wr254x1.tar.gz' to a file directory on a Linux PC.
2. Type 'tar zxvf wr254x1.tar.gz' to extract the package.
3. Follow the instructions below to install and build the package.
step1. cd wr254x1
step2. make clean
*rm -rf /dev/ram* (isso foi contribuição do infect no post free vida)
*ln -s /dev/ram0 /dev/ram* (isso tambem pode ser q no de vc funcine sem precisar desses 2 comandos
step3. make app
--> wr254x1/images/webpages-wa253.bin
--> wr254x1/tool/cvcfg-ap
--> wr254x1/tool/mgbin
step4. make dep *(aqui se o terminal não estiver em tela inteira não funciona)*
step5. make kernel
step6. make img
--> linux.bin.ap
step7. cd tool/
step8. chmod 755 mkimg-wa253
step9. ./mkimg-wa253 ap
-->rtl8186-wa253.bin

Sei q muita gente ta careca de saber disso mas pra mim q estou iniciando demorou um tempo até descobrir
o firmware q foi gerado foi esse que quiser testar http://200.170.186.137/rtl8186-wa253.bin

Preciso de mais informações de como gravar o firmware e se caso acontecer alguma coisa errado como utilizar o jtag ?

Tambem preciso de informações de quais opções devo selecionar no kernel (make menuconfig) ou deixa tudo em default mesmo ?

----------


## xbrain

Pessoal olhando melhor o arquivo makefile percebi que a configuração que dever ser usada para um bridge com 2Mb de flash e 16 de Ram é diferente do firmware q gerei acima então quem tiver o kodama usa esse firmware aqui http://200.170.186.137/rtl8186-gw.bin

----------


## Cobausque

gente tudo bem .. bom gostaria de saber se vcs ja tem o firmware para transformat o ap WL-5460 DA ovis link .. e se lógico ele é gratis .. estou precisando pra colocar no meu isso vai me quebrar um galhao... :?

----------


## vitort

pessoal, finalmente consegui gerar o firmware e fazer o upload dele pra dentro do ap, somente no ovislink. No meu planet ainda nao rolou... 


ateh aih tudo bem.. ta funcionando legal ateh... soh que ha um detalhe... nao consigo compilar o iptables no kernel, quando eu habilito o iptables, me dah erro de compilacao.. esse esta sendo o maior impecilho ateh o momento (tirando o comando iwconfig que nao funciona dentro do AP)....


bom, na medida que eu for tendo sucesso, vou colocar aqui... e seria legal se todos fizessem isso tbm..



flw !!!

----------


## xbrain

Pessoal preciso saber como funciona o jtag e como utilizo ele ?
Já até terminei o projeto dele vou montar amanã no circuito impresso e nem sei como testar ele ? 
E o cabo serial como funciona as ligações eu ligo TX do bridge com RX da com1 ou TX com tx e RX com RX
Mais abaixo ta a board do jtag baseado no projeto do rogercom 
http://200.170.186.137/teste.bmp

Quem quiser fazer essa placa é só usar o eagle pra imprimir em papel de foto http://200.170.186.137/jtagfinal.brd

----------


## xbrain

Não funcionou esse circuito, não comunica com o kodama nem a pau já tentei de tudo... e sem isso não tem como eu continuar 

Problemas a parte acho q esta havendo um equivoco entre o pessoal entre jtag e cabo serial pois ao meu entendimento esse circuito tirado da pagina do "euodeionet" de autoria do rogercom é sim o jtag pois esse cabo é utilzado para recuperar dvds players com atualização de firmware mal sucedida ... agora se eu estiver errado por favor passe qual o cabo serial e qual o cabo jtag pra gente ver as diferenças. me informei sobre o jtag aqui nesse site leiam por favor http://ryan.com.br/mtk_porta_serial.htm

----------


## zerick

Olá,

Vitor, qual o segredo para gravar no Ovislink? Já tentei nos enderećos 20000 e 30000. Estou usando o pacote nomeado WL5460SDK que gera um firmware chamado rtl8186-wa-253.bin.

Att,
Erick.

----------


## vitort

> Olá,
> 
> Vitor, qual o segredo para gravar no Ovislink? Já tentei nos enderećos 20000 e 30000. Estou usando o pacote nomeado WL5460SDK que gera um firmware chamado rtl8186-wa-253.bin.
> 
> Att,
> Erick.


quando vc faz o upload pela porta serial atravez do tftp, ele faz automaticamento.. no end 30000. mas o fato, pra vc conseguir upar ele, vc tem que mandar pra dentro o ap o linux.bin.ap, esse arquivo dah certo... aqulee outro que ele gera nao vai.. creio que seja por que ele gera um com firmware com o boot..


flw

----------


## zerick

Então Vitor, o linux.bin eu consgio e ele grava na 20000. Consegui gravar o webpages.bin tbm, mas não consigo gravar o root.bin. Gravando o linux.bin tenho o kernel compilado com netfilter e demais funcionalidades, mas sem o root.bin nao tenho o iptables em si. já tentei gravar o linux.bin em 10000, 20000, 30000 mas nada feito.
flw.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o circuito da ROGERCOM que esta na pagina do SHORTLINUX é para acesso SERIAL !!!!

funciona, eu uso ele aqui... !!

o cabo JTAG é muito mais complicado, não é so conectar e pah.. problema resolvido, o jtag vc reprograma o boot loader etc etc...

Até

----------


## jbl

Saudações Lista,

Realmente o esquema da ROGERCOM.com funciona, com cerca de R$ 10,00 comprei tudo e consegui acessar minhas Ovislinks. Mas agora estou com outra dúvida, é possível montar o arquivo .bin? para alguma alteração... Abraços!

----------


## vitort

bom, o firmware ta quase pronto... agora soh falta fazer o wireless-tools(iwconfig,iwlist) funcionar dentro do ap, pois nao acho muito legal usar o flash set pra isso...

----------


## vitort

> Então Vitor, o linux.bin eu consgio e ele grava na 20000. Consegui gravar o webpages.bin tbm, mas não consigo gravar o root.bin. Gravando o linux.bin tenho o kernel compilado com netfilter e demais funcionalidades, mas sem o root.bin nao tenho o iptables em si. já tentei gravar o linux.bin em 10000, 20000, 30000 mas nada feito.
> flw.


pra botar o iptables dentro do ap vc precisar entrar no diretorio APP/iptables e dar um make lah dentro.... e deppois no wr254x1 dar um make app, e dai eh soh jogar o linux.bin.ap pra dentro do ACESSPOINT....
ah, e veja se o kernel ta com o suporte ao iptables..


ps. tem um script manero dentro do diretorio APP chamado mkimg, abra ele com o vi.. acho que vai ser util pra vc...


flw!!!

----------


## ltvilareal

Uso wl5460 firm 32139eu em uma rede privada como cliente, e como AP um swl3300 firm 2.15, e após diversos testes, com inúmeros firmwares do mercado, resolvi utilizar o firmware do fabricante, ultima versão. As potências prometidas de até 400mW, não são verídicas. Segundo o datasheet do fabricante, o rádio atinge no máximo 18dbm, o que significa algo em torno de 63mW. Há também o problema de pagamento de licenças para os firmwares de terceiros, portanto optei pelo original que é gratuito, e oferece potência de até 16dbm, que atende clientes até 6Km com links direcionais. Infelizmente após colocar um firm de terceiro, para retornar ao original há uma sequencia a ser cumprida, caso contrário a coisa não funciona mais: 
1. Colocar o ip 192.168.1.1 na sua máquina, conectá-la na lan 1 do ap e fazer upload no endereço 192.168.1.6 através de um cliente tftp qualquer (superdownloads) do 5460recovery.bin;
2. Mudar ip da máquina para 192.168.100.253 e acessar via web o ap no endereço 192.168.100.252, usuário admin, senha admin;
3. Seguir instruções da página.
4. Se não der certo, f... .
O 5460recovery.bin pode ser baixado do site do fabricante, ou se alguem precisar envio por email, pois ele havia sumido da página na última semana... . Boa sorte!
Vila. :-P

----------


## GuileW

Ola amigo. Somente duas ressalvas. O aumento de potência funciona sim, mas somente quando o rádio estiver operando no modo B. Pelo menos com o firmware AP Router NG funciona, e inclusive foi testado por um cliente do Paquistão que possui aparelhos de medição de espectro. Nem precisa de tal recurso na verdade... basta colocar seu equipamento como AP e usar um NetStumbler da vida e verificar na prática esse aumento de potência. 

A outra ressalva: É muito raro estragar esses novos equipamentos por firmware. Eles possuem recurso de auto-burn de firmware e fazem checksum. Basta enviar um firmware por TFTP e tudo volta a funcionar. Claro, salvo raras excessões...

----------


## infect

Novidades.

Consegui gerar um firmware para o 8186, mas descobri alguns problemas.
01) o travamento do webs (servidor web) é causado por alguma variável nos parametros de configuração. Eu não encontrei a causa, mas suspeito que alguma variavel de config foi alterada pelos criadores do aprouter para impedir o funcionamento de alguma parte sem licença. só que a atualização do firmware não altera as variáveis de config.
após buscar os valores padrão da realtek ele voltou a funcionar.

Portando observem bem isso.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a licença do ap router simplesmente altera 2 variaveis

LICENSA=0 para LICENSA=1 (isso em versoes antigas) (erro de pt feio)

LICENCA=0 para LICENCA=1 (isso nas novas)

e depois ele seta o MAC da wlan nao lembro qual variavel

eles alteraram o flash para nao permitir um SET no licenca ... entao se vc compilar um firmware.. pegar o flash e conseguir colocar dentro do radinho.. vc consegue burlar a tal "licença"

basta pegar o init.sh e dar uma olhada... ele verifica o LICENCA.. se tiver 0 ele desliga a wlan !!!

----------


## elektron

Alguem ai sabe como usar em um ovislink 5460 ?

----------


## Shietnar

Regravaçoes Externas de Flash e reparo de equipamentos wireless entre em www.mcosta.eng.br e busque maiores informaçoes.

----------


## aheringer

Acabei de criar um post mostrando como recuperar o bootloader usando uma cabo JTAG passivo.

http://forum.under-linux.org/index.p...c,46541.0.html

Abraços a todos.

aheringer





> Pessoal preciso saber como funciona o jtag e como utilizo ele ?
> Já até terminei o projeto dele vou montar amanã no circuito impresso e nem sei como testar ele ? 
> E o cabo serial como funciona as ligações eu ligo TX do bridge com RX da com1 ou TX com tx e RX com RX
> Mais abaixo ta a board do jtag baseado no projeto do rogercom 
> http://200.170.186.137/teste.bmp
> 
> Quem quiser fazer essa placa é só usar o eagle pra imprimir em papel de foto http://200.170.186.137/jtagfinal.brd

----------


## Alemau

Hola espero puedan entender español "spanish" , Estoy trabajando el la recuperacion de varias unidades Rtl8186 con o bootloader dañado,, esta unidad como las Rtl8181 poseen acceso`por Ejtag pasivo version 2.0, el cable "wingler" utilizado es fasil de armar conector Db25 de cabo de impresora, no mas de 20 Cm y cuatro resistores. Es muy important seguir los "Pinout" , entre un equipo y otro hay diferencia de orden en las conecciones,, hay que leer el datasheet del Rtl8186 y seguir las conecciones hasta el conector con un multimetro,,ahora les paso el pinout de Edimax "ew 7209Apg" , el conector Ejtag es el pequeño "jp3" ,,todas las conecciones van hasta rtl8186,, solo TDO pasa por un resistor de 80 ohms que se puede dejar original..
PINOUT EW 7209APG 
0 x 0= TCK= pinRtl8186 led1 =145
1 x 1= TDI= pinRtl8186 gpio06= 33
2 x 2=TDO= pinRtl8186 gpio09=116
3 x 3=TMS= pinRtl8186 gpio07 =8
4 x 4=Trstn= pinrtl8186 gpio08 =146 "no usar"
5 x 5=External reset gpio 10 =188 "no usar"
x= ground = masa

Saludos.

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Hola espero puedan entender español "spanish" , Estoy trabajando el la recuperacion de varias unidades Rtl8186 con o bootloader dañado,, esta unidad como las Rtl8181 poseen acceso`por Ejtag pasivo version 2.0, el cable "wingler" utilizado es fasil de armar conector Db25 de cabo de impresora, no mas de 20 Cm y cuatro resistores. Es muy important seguir los "Pinout" , entre un equipo y otro hay diferencia de orden en las conecciones,, hay que leer el datasheet del Rtl8186 y seguir las conecciones hasta el conector con un multimetro,,ahora les paso el pinout de Edimax "ew 7209Apg" , el conector Ejtag es el pequeño "jp3" ,,todas las conecciones van hasta rtl8186,, solo TDO pasa por un resistor de 80 ohms que se puede dejar original..
> PINOUT EW 7209APG 
> 0 x 0= TCK= pinRtl8186 led1 =145
> 1 x 1= TDI= pinRtl8186 gpio06= 33
> 2 x 2=TDO= pinRtl8186 gpio09=116
> 3 x 3=TMS= pinRtl8186 gpio07 =8
> 4 x 4=Trstn= pinrtl8186 gpio08 =146 "no usar"
> 5 x 5=External reset gpio 10 =188 "no usar"
> x= ground = masa
> ...


Cara, eu teria dificuldade de entender até em português.

----------


## infect

Vou testar o JTAG em um kodama kod770 esta semana.
Gracias alemau

----------


## Alemau

Hola ,, muy importante es el pin 147 es "jtag Enable" para encender modo jtag ,, conectar mediante resistor de 100 ohms a 3.3V..
yo use el programa de http://www.amelek.gda.pl/rtl8181/jtag/ 
con el cabo DLC5 (Xilinx) no funciono para mi,, yo use cabo tipo WIGGLER
el identificador de chip de RTL8186 es CHIP ID: 00010101001010000000000000001101 (1528000D) .
Para graba o firmware completo demora 16 Horas..
Tambien es importante borra los primeros 15 byts que es header del firmware antes de grabar.. ya recupere varios equipos edimax ,, todos funcionan :-D ,
no se escribir en portugeis pero si entiendo bien,, saludos

----------


## infect

> Hola ,, muy importante es el pin 147 es "jtag Enable" para encender modo jtag ,, conectar mediante resistor de 100 ohms a 3.3V..
> yo use el programa de http://www.amelek.gda.pl/rtl8181/jtag/ 
> con el cabo DLC5 (Xilinx) no funciono para mi,, yo use cabo tipo WIGGLER
> el identificador de chip de RTL8186 es CHIP ID: 00010101001010000000000000001101 (1528000D) .
> Para graba o firmware completo demora 16 Horas..
> Tambien es importante borra los primeros 15 byts que es header del firmware antes de grabar.. ya recupere varios equipos edimax ,, todos funcionan :-D ,
> no se escribir en portugeis pero si entiendo bien,, saludos


yo voy probar los equipos en miercoles, yo tengo los componentes electronicos. Pero 16 horas es muito tiempo! estoy surpreso. 16 horas para todo el firmware ou solamente el bootcode?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

todo firmware bootloader+firmware

se upload somente do bootloader.. demora uns 10 minutos !!



pergunta: Alguém ai tem os pinos da edimax edimax 7206ApB ?? (rtl8181 com 1 ethernet)

----------


## infect

> todo firmware bootloader+firmware
> 
> se upload somente do bootloader.. demora uns 10 minutos !!
> 
> 
> 
> pergunta: Alguém ai tem os pinos da edimax edimax 7206ApB ?? (rtl8181 com 1 ethernet)


ótimo. então faço download do btcode via jtag, e o resto via ethernet. fechou!
tenho o datasheet do rtl8181, vc pode medir o pino com um multímetro, pego o data sheet pra vc amanhã no meu trampo.

----------


## Alemau

http://online.pl/pages/rtl8186/bootloader/ 
aki encontre un bootloader de Ovislink 5460 "clock_fix.bin" ten que servir,, hay que borrar los primeros 16 byts del header tambien antes de grabar,, despues grabar el resto del firmware por cabo serial, o tftp..
Ahora estoy tratando de llevar la potencia a 400mw configurando el archivo Flash.inc por intemedio de cabo serial:
# ./mp.sh 000e2e6599da 000e2e6599db 10 10 
lleva a200mw aproximadamente,, alguien tiene mas datos sobre esto.

----------


## dddcesar

Estou com um problema, comprei uma gi-link, que é a mesma coisa da kodama, só que ela veio com a licença do aprouter, mas ela não encontra sinal nenhum, vc acessa normal, mas o wireless não acha sinal. Ai tava querendo colocar o firmware original dela, pra ver se é o firmware, só que ainda nao encontrei em lugar nenhum, encontrei um da kodama, baixei e instalei, so que ela ficou com o visual da kodama, mas com as funções do aprouter, tanto que nela fala agora que o meu aprouter não está licenciado.

Será que alguém tem o firmware dela, e que saiba como tiro esse aprouter do aparelho?

Danilo César :?
http://www.noroestenet.com.br

----------


## alexandrecorrea

precisa entrar em contato com seu vendedor e pegar a licença novamente !!

----------


## snaikerz

Olá pessoal, comprei um ap EDIMAX 7209APg e ouvir dizer por ai que tem um firmware por ai que aumenta a potencia dele de 63mW para 400mW, so que tem que comprar uma tal licenca. Alguem poderia dizer onde encontro ou me mandar um firm que nao precise de licenca????

Obrigado...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

em breve, 

terá o shortlinux 2.0 !! 

mas nao tenho data para o release..

----------


## D3X73R

Consegui fazer um FW belezinha aki, mas to com problemas no goahead. Alguém tem o flash compilado ai para eu tentar modificar a MIB? O que eu compilei não altera alguns valores.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

quem controla essas mibs eh o goahead ?

----------


## D3X73R

No SDK, dentro do APP/goahead/LINUX tá o flash.c. Compilei ele. Dentro de um RTL8081(WL1120) ele funciona beleza, mas num RTL8186(WL5460) ele dá um erro de MIB. Não consegue nem ler as que estão lá. Estou fuçando mais um pouco para ver se acho algo, mas tenho quase certeza que é esse o problema. Se tiver alguma idéia, agradeço.

----------


## rsalgado

> Ola amigo. Somente duas ressalvas. O aumento de potência funciona sim, mas somente quando o rádio estiver operando no modo B. Pelo menos com o firmware AP Router NG funciona, e inclusive foi testado por um cliente do Paquistão que possui aparelhos de medição de espectro. Nem precisa de tal recurso na verdade... basta colocar seu equipamento como AP e usar um NetStumbler da vida e verificar na prática esse aumento de potência. 
> 
> A outra ressalva: É muito raro estragar esses novos equipamentos por firmware. Eles possuem recurso de auto-burn de firmware e fazem checksum. Basta enviar um firmware por TFTP e tudo volta a funcionar. Claro, salvo raras excessões...


comprei uma licença AP Router para Zinwell G-120 Plus, instalei depois de instalado quando fui testar a potencia do radio caiu muito so funcionava com o cliente bem perto coisa de 2 ou 3 mt, tentei voltar para o original e não funcionou tftp do windows xp, da erro esgotado tempo limite e nada, baixei nova versão quando fui instalar deu uma queda de energia e não completou o e dai o radio não inicializa mais, queria resucitar como faço?

----------


## MIND

Olá pessoal, 

Sou novo aqui no fórum mas gostaria que alguém me ajudasse. 
Tenho uma WL-5460AP com chipset RTL8186 e fui fazer update de firmware. O arquivo q baixei tinham 02 arquivos .bin (Intermediate-firmware.bin e WL-5460APv2-e8-b5-firmware)
Fiz primeiro o update do intermediate acessando a ap no endereço 192.168.2.1
Quando ela rebootou, não mais consegui acessar via browser. Ja tentei os IP´s 192.168.2.1, 192.168.1.6 e 192.168.100.252 mas ela não entre nem por decreto.
Estava pesquisando e vi que tem um jeito de acessar via serial da placa. Mas como faço isso? 
Tipo, com um cabo serial de mouse, ligando nos 4 pinos da ap eu consigo acessar? Ou senão como consigo esse cabo?
Grato...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

liga ela com o reset pressionado por 10 segundos

dps faça upload do firmware original...

----------


## gepi

Pessoal, desculpe pegar o bonde andando e já querer sentar na janela, comecei também a editar o WL5460AP-GPL só que não consegui compilar o goahead, o erro que dá é este:

make: *** No rule to make target `apmib.c', needed by `apmib_gw.o'. Stop.

Vocês tiveram este erro e conseguiram resolvê-lo?

Em relação ao primeiro make, no Install ele diz que se eu quiser no modo router é só digitar "make type=gw", foi isto que eu fiz nele, será que tem algo a ver com o erro? 

Obrigado!!
Giuseppe

----------


## alexandrecorrea

tenta compilar o goahead antes...

----------


## gepi

Já tentei cara, ele para no mesmo erro. :|

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Tenta fazer o seguinte,

edita o Makefile

e adiciona esse apmib.c na lista de objetos. ..

----------


## xbrain

Ai galera fiquei afastados do projeto por isso peço desculpas, porem se alguem perdeu o AP por causa de updates mal feitos, tenho o gravador de eproom e a estação de solda para dessoldar o chip, e regrava-lo é a forma que encontrei de ajudar a comunidade 


Quem estiver precisando entre me contato com [email protected]

Obs: Esse serviço é gratuito vc paga apenas o dispesas de correio

----------


## _AGM_

Pessoal,

Já saiu alguma versão demo desse firmware aeh, o projeto morreu ou ainda está em andamento??? Estou ancioso....

Té+

----------


## ericomattos

Como está o andamento do firmware para o rtl-8186???
Tenho interesse em participar pois preciso de algumas funcionalidades que não encontro nesses firmwares comerciais, tais como APRouter e WAPPro.
Tem alguma página com o projeto? Que tal SourceForge? Se preferirem alguma página própria, coloco meu servidor à disposição sem custos.

----------


## DarkWarriorLinuxBSD

Alguém tem para passar o esquema de pinagem para cabo serial do ovislink 5460AP. Quero utilizar para fazer meu próprio firmware.

Obrigado

----------


## jhonnyp

vamos lá. eu nao sei nada sobre como criar um firmware, mas a ideia é otima, é o que precisamos todos, ficar comprando licenças é ruim... no que precisarem de mim estou a disposição, tenho espaço para locar materias em um FTP.

----------


## ulix

Pessoal,

eu tenho umas dúvidas bizarras quanto as tais atualizações de Firmware.

meu chefe tá importando uns ap da china onde somente está escrito "WIRELESS AP ROUTER" na caixa, ((( Não é aquele AP Router comercial do Brasil ))), pois esta é a marca que vem na caixa do AP, a idéia é bolar um esquema como o do AP Router((( o Comercial ))). Coitado de mim  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

O chipset é o famoso RTL-8186.

Eu tenho algumas dúvidas:
* Qual software eu uso pra traduzir pra Português todo o firmware? Eu preciso traduzir ele todo na mão, mas nao sei qual software usar! ((( se for possivel )))
* Pra que eu vou ter que usar o ShortLinux? ((( se é que realmente vou ter que usar ))) ???
* Posso editar uma *.bin salvar e gravar por cima da outra ? 

alguem pode explicar o que faz parte do que nessa onda de atualização de firmware????
Abaixo vai a foto da placa e uma Screenhot da tela de administração.

Obrigado.

----------


## obesao

Ola. Segui os passos aqui descritos para gerar o firmware.
Consegui gerar com alguns problemas .até ai normal.
deu pau nos seguintes modulos
iproute2
ppp

dai simplesmente deletei estas pastas e blz.. gerou firmware.
fiz o upload pra dentro do AP. mas agora eu nao consigo pingar o AP.
Nao faco ideia onde eu seto o IP do AP .para acessar o mesmo.
Se alguem tiver alguma dica ou alguma documentacao. agradeco.


Abracos.

----------


## matutogba

Gente, nem sei se estou no lugar certo, mas, pelo que li aqui, os gênios estão aqui mesmo. Atualizei várias vezes meu firmware, tentando encontrar algum gratuito, só que ocorreu algo inesperado, o MAC do meu Edimax 7209 alterou-se de 00:0e:2e:af:a1:c9 para o MAC 00:11:22:33:44:55. Mesmo quando restauro para o firmware original da Edimax, ele coloca esse "novo" MAC. É como o outro nem ao mesmo existisse. Sou totalmente noob nesse assunto, to aprendendo agora e qualquer ajudo eh bem vinda. Fico no aguardo.

----------


## Drks

gente estou com um kodama 770 e um edimax 7409APg
ambos com problemas de hardware mesmo ...
passou muita energia pelo transformadorzinho
que sao 12v e 1A dai queimou uma chavezinha regulador de tençao
eh bem pequena parece um CI tem quatro segmentos de cada lado
fica proximo a entrada de alimentaçao ...
quem tiver algum KOD ou algum EDIMAX ai sem jeito mesmo
poderiam me disponibilizar esse regulador de tenção
ja procurei no mercado nao tem...
=/
fico grata ^^

----------


## alexandrecorrea

oi drks, 

este conversor voce acha facilmente em varios equipamentos de informatica..

ele converte toda entrada de energia para 3.3v ... estes que vem na kodama se nao enganho aceitam ateh 18v ou 48v maximo..

ele converte para 3.3v e o restante, vira calor... o que voce pode fazer eh procurar em adaptadores pcmcia, geralmente estes vem (vi um hoje mesmo, adaptador pcmcia->pci da ricoh)..

em lojas de componentes tambem eh facil achar.. cinestec.com.br deve ter !!!

----------


## Drks

BrigadaoOOO Alexandre...
consegui arrumar um numa placa pci funcionou blezinhaaa ^^
brigadao mesmo

hihiuhih
e adoreii seu avatar tao foFu ^^
xerinho =*

----------


## ericomattos

Que firmware estão usando como base para APs 8186?
GPL da Edimax ( EW-720XAPg_GPL.zip)
Esse wr254x1 (nem sei onde encontrar)
O shortlinux alterado para 8186
Ou algum outro??? Algum mais completo funcionando para rtl 8186

----------


## jcastrocrg

Carinha esse seu firmware naum precisa de licença.. Eh so atualizar o firmware do meu ovislink 5460 que vai subir normal??

----------


## velito

Oi gente sou novo aqui no foro, gostaria de saber se alguem ja conseguil faser algun firmwer pro kodama RTL8186,pois gostaria de testar ae pos to pra vcs os resultados, nao entendo muito de programacao mas posso tentar Valeu

----------


## sleck

Ola, ja existe alguma versão do firmware para implantar no Rtl 8186!!, tenho um KODAMA KOD-770
grande abraço

----------


## catamarca

Hola, desearía contactarme contigo para que me ayudes a recuperar dos edimax que tengo, que no me prende el wlan. son los modelos 7209apg. Gracias

si deseas comunicarte en directo conmigo, mi correo es [email protected] (puedes anexarme a tu msn messenger). Gracias

----------


## catamarca

Hola Alemau... por favor ponte en contacto conmigo. Tengo problemas con unos edimax 7209apg. Mi mail [email protected]. Gracias.

Ricardo de Argentina

----------


## marlosab

Olá amigo,

estou tentando recuperar uma ovislink 5460 v2, mas não estou conseguindo detectar no jtag. Estou usando o cygwin, com a include-0.4.2 e o jtag-0.6, parece que inicializou o cabo, mas quando rodo o detect nada aparece:

jtag>cable parallel 0x378 DLC5
Initializing Xilinx DLC5 JTAG Parallel Cable III on parallel port at 0x378
jtag>
jtag>detect
jtag>

Liguei a ovislink na tomada, a luz do power fica verde e a luz MAC Ctrl fica laranja.

Usei a seguinte ligação:
-------rtl8186------------paralela db25----
TDI= pin 33-------/\/\/------pin 2
TDO= pin116------/\/\/------pin 13
TMS= pin 8-------/\/\/------pin 4
TCK= pin 145-----/\/\/------pin 3

onde /\/\/ = resistor de 100 ohm

O pino 147 do rtl8186 (jtag enable) liguei no pino Vcc da porta serial da ovislink (pino mais próximo da parte trazeira da ovis). Medi o Vcc e deu 3.20v. Os pinos 18 a 25 da paralela, liguei no GND da porta serial J4.

Consegui identificar o chip usando o wrtjtag:

C:\cygwin>wrt54g.exe -probeonly

====================================
WRT54G/GS EJTAG Debrick Utility v4.8
====================================

Probing bus ... Done

Instruction Length set to 5

CPU Chip ID: 00010101001010000000000000001101 (1528000D)

Essa é realmente a id do rtl8186, mas no jtag eu não consigo detectar...

O que eu fiz de errado?

Se puder me ajudar ficarei muito agradecido.

----------


## pardall11

aonde voce consegiu a documentaçao do para esta pinagen e os porgramas eu tb fiquei interesado nisto para poder faser mais agus reparos em as q nao asessa o bootload deles ok nen em modo tftp ok agradesso desde ja  :Itsme:

----------


## fernandodeoliveira

> Ola amigo. Somente duas ressalvas. O aumento de potência funciona sim, mas somente quando o rádio estiver operando no modo B. Pelo menos com o firmware AP Router NG funciona, e inclusive foi testado por um cliente do Paquistão que possui aparelhos de medição de espectro. Nem precisa de tal recurso na verdade... basta colocar seu equipamento como AP e usar um NetStumbler da vida e verificar na prática esse aumento de potência. 
> 
> A outra ressalva: É muito raro estragar esses novos equipamentos por firmware. Eles possuem recurso de auto-burn de firmware e fazem checksum. Basta enviar um firmware por TFTP e tudo volta a funcionar. Claro, salvo raras excessões...


 Olá amigo...tudo bem?então se o equipamento tem um auto burn e usa um checksum por que depois de eu colocar no meu ovislink wl5460ap v2 o firmware AP Router NG 6.1 ptbr ele parou de funcionar naum consigo entrar em modo tftp e nem nada.....na verdade eu tenhu 3 ovislinks 5460 mais só esse deu esse problema...vc pode me ajudar ?? um grande abraço....fico no aguardo.....

----------


## danieluramg

Amigo Alexandre, tenho o mesmo problema que a drks, porem com um Edimax 7209APg, eu inverti a polaridade e queimou o CI regulador, porém ele está ilegivel! o que torna dificil conseguir outro ...
Sabe me dizer se é o mesmo que disse para a colega serve no meu?
Teria como me passar a referencia do CI para ver se consigo algum no mercado?

Brigadão abraço!

Daniel Plácido





> oi drks, 
> 
> este conversor voce acha facilmente em varios equipamentos de informatica..
> 
> ele converte toda entrada de energia para 3.3v ... estes que vem na kodama se nao enganho aceitam ateh 18v ou 48v maximo..
> 
> ele converte para 3.3v e o restante, vira calor... o que voce pode fazer eh procurar em adaptadores pcmcia, geralmente estes vem (vi um hoje mesmo, adaptador pcmcia->pci da ricoh)..
> 
> em lojas de componentes tambem eh facil achar.. cinestec.com.br deve ter !!!

----------


## pardall11

coloque um foto da placa para eu te falar quacei voce pode colocar no lugar 
se precisar eu arrumo ap para a galera ok

----------


## europanet

> Acabei de criar um post mostrando como recuperar o bootloader usando uma cabo JTAG passivo.
> 
> http://forum.under-linux.org/index.p...c,46541.0.html
> 
> Abraços a todos.
> 
> aheringer


A Heringer!
O link acima está quebrado e não consigo acesso a sua solução de cabo jtag para o Ovislink 5460v2.
Sua mensagem é antiga, mas, se não for incoveniente, por favor envie as intruções de confecção do cabo para meu email [email protected], obrigado antecipadamente pela ajuda.
Leo

----------


## Cliff

Creio que o cabo serial resolva, visto que, o aparelho entra em modo TFTP, segurando o reset e aguardando 10 segundos, mas o firmaware não está sendo gravado na flash como deveria, e quando fui upar o firmware, não desliguei o AP antes de 5 minutos e sequer houver interrupção no processo, então o bootloader deve estar funcionando....

Ou posso estar errado?

----------


## xXRizziXx

Também estou atraz de solução para um Ovislink WL-5460 travado, provavelmente o bootloader foi perdido.
Por TFTP não funciona.

----------


## Riale

> Hola espero puedan entender español "spanish" , Estoy trabajando el la recuperacion de varias unidades Rtl8186 con o bootloader dañado,, esta unidad como las Rtl8181 poseen acceso`por Ejtag pasivo version 2.0, el cable "wingler" utilizado es fasil de armar conector Db25 de cabo de impresora, no mas de 20 Cm y cuatro resistores. Es muy important seguir los "Pinout" , entre un equipo y otro hay diferencia de orden en las conecciones,, hay que leer el datasheet del Rtl8186 y seguir las conecciones hasta el conector con un multimetro,,ahora les paso el pinout de Edimax "ew 7209Apg" , el conector Ejtag es el pequeño "jp3" ,,todas las conecciones van hasta rtl8186,, solo TDO pasa por un resistor de 80 ohms que se puede dejar original..
> PINOUT EW 7209APG 
> 0 x 0= TCK= pinRtl8186 led1 =145
> 1 x 1= TDI= pinRtl8186 gpio06= 33
> 2 x 2=TDO= pinRtl8186 gpio09=116
> 3 x 3=TMS= pinRtl8186 gpio07 =8
> 4 x 4=Trstn= pinrtl8186 gpio08 =146 "no usar"
> 5 x 5=External reset gpio 10 =188 "no usar"
> x= ground = masa
> ...


Buenos dias Alemau. Estoy buscando la forma de ponerme en contacto con vos. Tengo un Edimax EW7209 (rtl8186) con problemas en el boot. Lo flashee por JTAG con el bin original de Edimax, pero tampoco levanto (Lo hice mediante el cable WIGGLER, el cual funciono de maravilla, pero de igual manera el equipo sigue muerto). Segun lei tengo que borrar los primeros 15 Byt del firm, pero desconosco como se hace. Agradeceria te pudieses poner en contacto conmigo. Te dejo mi correo: [email protected]. Soy de Argentina.

----------


## Riale

Estoy tratando de revivir un EDIMAX EW-7209APg. Presisaria alguien me pudiese pasar el Bootloader de dicho equipo. Y tambien si alguien me explica como se hace para borrar los primeros Byt de una Firmware para poder pasarla mediante JTAG. Muchas gracias.

----------


## Suez2005

Ola pessoal, alguém pode me dizer quem vende o cabo serial e os programas e o procedimento para o meu router Ovislink Wl-5470ap que não dá mais acesse nem por TFTP depois de uma atualização e o led não mais apaga para entrar no modo de atualização, ele possui quatro 4 pinos na placa de circuito. Obrigado.

----------


## Suez2005

Olá.

Sou membro do fórum Underlinux, e recentemente meu ap Ovislink/Airlive Wl-5470ap perdeu o bootloader ( não tenho mas acesso a ele nem por tftp).

Gostaria de saber se você pode me ajudar a recuperá-lo? Agradeceria muito por sua ajuda.

Abração.

Suez Santana

----------


## pardall11

bon dia vou deixar o bootloder para voce pegar é so voce enviar ele antes do fimiwer ok
uma coisa exte arquivo voce tem q trocar a extesao de .txt para .16 para funcionar ok

----------


## Suez2005

> bon dia vou deixar o bootloder para voce pegar é so voce enviar ele antes do fimiwer ok
> uma coisa exte arquivo voce tem q trocar a extesao de .txt para .16 para funcionar ok


Caro Pardal.

Tenho duas dúvidas:

Eu vou jogar esse arquivo para dentro do ap usando o tftp cliente? (não tenho cabo para fazer isso, só por tftp mesmo);

Tentei mudar a extensão de TXt para .16 mas não consegui, poderia me dizer como fazer isso? Claro que ainda estou pesquisando no google mas ainda não encontrei essa resposta.

Agradeço mais uma vez por sua atenção.

----------


## Suez2005

> Caro Pardal.
> 
> Tenho duas dúvidas:
> 
> Eu vou jogar esse arquivo para dentro do ap usando o tftp cliente? (não tenho cabo para fazer isso, só por tftp mesmo);
> 
> Tentei mudar a extensão de TXt para .16 mas não consegui, poderia me dizer como fazer isso? Claro que ainda estou pesquisando no google mas ainda não encontrei essa resposta.
> 
> Agradeço mais uma vez por sua atenção.



De qualquer forma o ap 5470ap não se comunica pelo ip 192.168.1.6 eu ach que ele não entra no modo tftp, e seu led que deveria apagar fica laranja, usei o cliente tftp bem com o comando put e nada, dá sempre a mensagem: "fim do tempo limite".

Não sei se o arquivo ficou renomeado corretamente, mas como disse acredito que o ap não dá acesso por tftp.

De qualquer forma agradeço profundamente por tentar me ajudar.

Se tiver mais alguma outra orientação que possa me aujudar...

----------


## rodrigoadachi

Ola pessoal, dei uma lida em todos os topicos, mas não achei nada de concreto de como compilar e nem como baixar o codigo fonte.
Alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha?

E-Mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

----------


## lucaslg26

cade a galera do firmware bora acabar a formação da firmware.....

----------


## zeusnet

Neste link há uma gama de firmware com codigo fonte....

www.allearth.com.br - /downloads/firmware/

Estou ansioso pelo projeto

----------


## djronanc

rapaziada pelo amor!!!!!!!!

Perdi o bootloader do meu REALSAT com chip rtl8186

Não consegui ahcar ainda como fazer o JTAG nele, alguem pode dar uma luz ???
como fazer o cabo etc

E onde baixar o bin para copiar, e conseguir bootar ele, e copiar por tftp o firmware definitivo novamente...

Por favorrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eneolliver

> Como o outro post ta muito grande, vamos começar outro mais restrito ao desenvolvimento do nosso firmware.
> 
> Administradores, por favor, tornem este tópico fixo.
> 
> É com prazer que eu anuncio que chegou minha plaquinha rtl8186 (KODAMA KOD-770) cobaia. depois de muito sofrer achei a porta serial dela.
> Caso queiram saber onde é:
> Conector J1, nesta bridge não veio o conector, só o lugar para soldar fios e eu o fiz.
> 
> é o seguinte, na placa vai estar assim:
> ...


Boa Sorte!!!  :Tee:

----------

